# Before & After



## Leeana

Well, a little history first. Well we went out to look at him and the man said that if we could have him on the trailer in 24 hours he was ours. So i drove over to look at him last night and he stood out in the pasture with two big appys and he was just breathtaking. I had to pinch myself. I told him he was bigger then what i like to deal with but i knew if we didnt bring him home before long he would end up somewhere he didnt need to be, he had to come home with us. Went out in the pasture, he was really dirty. Basically he said he had not haltered him or led him in 4 or 5 years :new_shocked:. I was expecting him to be half wild, but after a couple minutes he just stopped and let me snap a lead on him. He was really laid back, not like i was pictured. Basically his personality was the complete opposite of his looks.

So, this morning we went and got him, he was an angel in the trailer. Unloaded perfectly fine, first time on the trailer since he was a weanling (they got him through the taylors sale as a weanling). The man said he did have papers but never updated them and cant find them (that story







, he looks to be about 46'' and is just so big boned to be a shetland.

Unloaded off the trailer and let him out to run in our other pasture by himself, OHHH what a mover. I've never seen such hock action (exept the moderns of course). He is really well behaved, could use some work of course but what can you expect right? Im sure in a couple weeks he will be fine. He is very well behaved.

Here are pictures from this morning when he got home ..dirty dirty boy.





















He and i (here you can see his height)











And then we played beauty shop and this is him after a bath (which he didnt mind btw), a bridle path, about an hour of grooming and bottle of cowboy magic detangler later ...we have this! I love the super long mane and forelock *drool*.
















I want to know more about him, he is the typical 'taylor gray', i think he is to big to be by Instant Replay but he has that taylor gray im thinking he has Midget Mike breeding somewhere back. I think once he settles down we are going to geld him and get his hooves done. What do you guys think? I plan to email Tom and see if he remembers anything about him.

Oh yes, his name ..im calling him Image for now. They called him 'corncob' so that had to change lol.

I think he is beautiful, i knew there was a handsome boy under all that. I will have to keep you guys updated through his training, i just feel he needed a second chance and that is what im giving him!

BTW, i set up a vet appointment to get him checked out, better safe then sorry



. I think after he is trained and we work on the ground manners and he is gelded i will let him find a forever home with a family.


----------



## chandab

What a nice looking boy. Hope you get the papers, eventually, (just be sure his former owner knows you'd like the papers if he comes across them).


----------



## Leeana

Thanks Chandab,

As of right now he is winning over my heart. Like i said, i'd like to place him in a good family home after some training but i'm falling for him



:.

He will come running to the gate looking for treats and follows me to my fathers barn and back to the gate and all around the pasture. I expected it to take some time to gain his trust, i think its more him just curious and wanting food but he makes my heart flutter



:.


----------



## Leeana

WOOHOO i found out some info on him!!!

His name was Wally in 2000 when he sold through the sale. His dam is Michigan's Miss Liberty (gray shetland) and his sire was a welsh stud Lucy Jean Lighting.

:bgrin


----------



## chandab

Leeana said:


> WOOHOO i found out some info on him!!!
> 
> His name was Wally in 2000 when he sold through the sale. His dam is Michigan's Miss Liberty (gray shetland) and his sire was a welsh stud Lucy Jean Lighting.
> 
> :bgrin


Cool, one step closer to maybe getting some paperwork on him. How would he be registered with a Welsh sire? [As in what registery? I know nothing about pony registries]

I just love his face, such a beauty.

He doesn't really look like a Wally.



:


----------



## Leeana

When they emailed back they said he was sold as a grade riding pony, so im thinking the guy we got him from was confused. My guess is he sold as a grade and the guy we got him from was trying to make him sound like he was more.

Does anyone have a catalog from the 2000 taylor pony farm sale with price results? :bgrin


----------



## ohmt

Oh he's beautiful! I was going to say that he looked like he was part Welsh parth Shetland before I read the rest of the posts! Very Very pretty. I don't have a catalog...sorry. But I'm wishing you lots of luck in training him. He's really gorgeous. And from the sounds of it, with a little work, I bet he'd make an amazing first time riding horse if you could break him. He looks like a sweetheart...and I think Wally for a name actually fits him perfectly



But Image is also a good fit :bgrin


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

WOW what a find he looks like he will make AN AMAZING riding pony for someone!


----------



## Shari

Man, is he ever beautiful!!



:

Congrats!

He would look right smart as a cart pony!!


----------



## Leeana

I dont know about riding, but right now we just working on the ground manners lol ..maybe.

Did i mention we got him free? The man practicaly threw him in the trailer, to good to be true! I think it had a little to do with the fact all his horses were on about 3 acres of pasture and he had no hay and was running out of grass. However, we got our hay for $1.75 about 6 miles from his house.

Isnt he a beauty?



:

I will have to get pictures of him on the move, he moves like a little percheron, i love it



.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables

I agree with Lisa! Riding Pony!!! Man he looks like exactly the kind of packer I love to teach on but would never breed for- Sure is pretty though! You've gotta keep us posted on him!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

Aww hes something..Can you say CDEs? He's awesome looking..And he sure cleaned up nice..Keep us posted on what you find out about him..


----------



## Leeana

Still trying to find pictures of his sire and dam



.

He is so darn friendly, i think he likes it here. This morning he let me wrap my arms around his neck and give him a big hug, such a huge step considering he would have freaked if we tried that yesterday. I love him



:. I think im going to change his name though, Image just doesnt seem 'right' for him.

CDE's? I think it would be a while, we dont have many of those around here although i would love to watch one. You would not know he wasnt touched for 6 years



:


----------



## dmk

Hello - I think he is beautiful - does look like a Welsh pony. There is a 1/2 Welsh or part Welsh registry I believe so if the sire had papers and you can track them down you might get some papers on him.


----------



## Leeana

Jeanne McClanahan owns his dam now, anyone know how i can get in contact with Jeanne ..does anyone have an email or website for her? Thank you



.

Also if anyone would know how to track down a welsh stallion for me, that would be great



.


----------



## txminipinto

What a lucky duck! Leeana! :aktion033: Congrats on a great find.


----------



## mininik

Love him! What about getting him into the National Show Pony Registry?


----------



## Leeana

> mininik Posted Today, 04:23 PM Love him! What about getting him into the National Show Pony Registry?


Hey now there is an idea i like! I had not even thought about NSPR, would he be elgiable? The hard part really is just finding his sire, i cannot find the owner and am waiting for the welsh pony society registry to email me back. If i got him NSPR then he could tag along to congress with us ..hmm. Thank you minik !!


----------



## mininik

The '05 Rule Book says, "The NSPR will be open to any pony 14.2 hh and under that can be verified by DNA that one parent is registered in either ASPC or AMHR. A stallion report is not required to be filed in order to register a NSPR animal for these are performance only, not breeding animals."


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan

Oh my goodness! He looks like a unicorn minus the horn. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

Congratulations :aktion033: Leanna, He is really nice, since you know some of his background. You might want to get in touch with Doc Taylor and maybe he could give you more information about him.It is worth a try. :bgrin


----------



## Leeana

Actually i emailed Doc Taylor the day we got him and that is where i got all the information on him as far as pedigree ext go. I also found out how much he sold for through the sale, i still cannot believe the man just handed him over to us.

He is still unnamed, i am thinking about just leaving his name Wally (its better then Corncob anyway) as that seems to fit him so far




.


----------



## Brandi*

Now why can't something like this happen to me :no: WOW he is a dream horse!!!!! I can see how he is stealing your heart



: He is stealing mine through the pictures!!!!!!!



:



:



: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewella

Beautiful boy!

If Doc is willing to help he can probably be registered half Welsh. To register him NSPR you'll have to get in touch with Jeanne and see if she'll pull hair for DNA. Gives you a couple of options for putting papers on him!

Lewella


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Wow!! He is beautiful! He is the kind of horse I would love for my 7 year old daughter!!! He reminds me of an andalusian! What about Andy! lol. Beautiful!


----------



## Leeana

I'd really like to get him NSPR so he could tag along to congress with us. I just have to get ahold of Jeanne. The thing is, doc never owned his sire so i dont think he could help register him as half welsh, i'd have to find the person who owned/owns his sire.

A little update ...

I cannot get over how far he has come, each day he just gets more and more trusting and friendly. He throws a fit when i walk away from him, after that gate closes and i head for the house he starts yelling for me lol. I talked a little more in depth with the man we got him from and he said they did ride him, they never did break him, but they sat on him when he was younger. So, feeling very confident and knowing that he was confortable with us, my friend (who is about 6ft 4in btw) got a stool and at first all we wanted to do was just lean over on him to see what he thought when a person got above him. Well, slowly she slipped over on him and took her foot off the bucket and he was perfect. Yes, we were in the stall so he didnt really have much of anywhere to panick so that kept him calm. He was sooo good for his first mounting



:. He didnt move at all, he stayed calm and didnt mind. Then my turn, i didnt get all the way on him bc im not as experenced as my friend is, but i did put my leg over him and apply some weight and he was an angel. I think when it comes time to start training him to ride, prob this winter or late fall, he should be extremely easy.

I am so proud of him today. Although, we just wanted to test him out. It will be a while before we go any farther then sitting on him in the stall.

:bgrin

Hey i like that name, i think Andy would fit him. He has kind of come acustom to being called Wally though lol. Andy, i like it



:


----------



## Devon

Awesome Girl!!

See we dont talk for a few weeks and you get a horse in the meantime. We totally have to catch up



:


----------



## dali1111

How about you get him all settled and I'll take him off your hands for you!!!! Wow now that is my dream horse...non mini of course. I always wanted an Andulusian but smaller and that's what he looks like. I'm drooling.


----------



## jbrat

WOW!

What an awesome "freebie" he's is giong to make a great pony esp. if he is already becoming such a pet.

Sounds like your herd is really growing since I met you this spring.

Congrats!!

Keep us posted on how things go!

And if you do decide to let him go to a forever home - 1 of my 4-h'ers may be looking for a riding pony, she just has mini's right now. He looks like he'd be awesome at anything esp. if his temperment is as good as you say and he's still a stud? Think what a lap pet he'll be as a gelding.

Congrats. and good luck with him.

Jayme

P.S. My son is talking about riding again now too - If you let him go let us know, I know of a couple forever homes that may take him if he's big enough and gentle enough to ride. But whats 1 more - you'll keep him - I would, as long as I could.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

dali1111 said:


> How about you get him all settled and I'll take him off your hands for you!!!! Wow now that is my dream horse...non mini of course. I always wanted an Andulusian but smaller and that's what he looks like. I'm drooling.






:



:



:



:

My eyes about popped out of my head when I saw those pictures. I wasn't sure what to drool over first- the Welsh head, the Andalusian neck, the large hooves and gorgeous solid bone in his perfect straight legs that says "I'll be sound forever," the movement, or the unicorn purity of his coat. My first thought after _that_ was "CDE pony!!" :lol: No papers required for that and being as sturdy as he is is an asset in the small pony division.



: You may not have CDE's out there, but I sure do here. Send him on over, I would LOOOVE to fit him out for carriage driving! He could be my new best friend.

Leia


----------



## Leeana

He is still doing wonderful, my dad reminded me agian that we cannot keep every pony that comes here, its just so hard not to fall for a pony like this. After much work this past week and half on the ground, he is very very trusting. I treated him for thrush, he has been wormed, getting all his shots tommarow morning and im going to try to get coggins pulled on him at that to. He is doing awsome



:

If anyone is looking for a kick butt CDE pony, give me a hollar. Man i would LOVE to keep this pony but i just have to keep everything in prospect.

He's already had my father riding bridle on, he did great. No mouthing the bit ext, i think he would do great with someone. Sometime this week i plan to post him on he saleboard possibly, so i atleast know he will go to a lilbeginnings person so i can keep a checkup on him. I just want to make sure he will not be turned out on pasture for another 8 years, he thrives off people attention. I wish i could keep him but i know soon he will need more then ground manners work



: *sigh*

Im going to try to get a video of him out moving if the pasture drys up by tonight, if you guys want to see some breathtaking movement he has it!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Video, video, video....



:


----------



## Sue S

Very pretty, wish I could get that lucky.


----------



## Kootenay

:new_shocked: Leeana You Are Soooooooooo Lucky!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: . I've been checking and re-checking this thread ever since you posted that gorgeous horse. I sure wish i lived near you. I'd LOVE to own a horse like that--perfect size for me---very kind eyes--and drop dead gorgeous :new_shocked: .

I'll keep on dreaming now



: . Congrats ---you have a real gem there



: .


----------



## miniwhinny

WOWEEEEE...you have a rare MINI ANDALUSIAN



:



:



:



: He's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Miniv

He is definitely one COOL PONY!!! You found a diamond in the rough with Wally!



:

MA


----------



## The Dynamic Duo

: Wow, first thing I thought was mini ANDALUSIAN! I love him to death so give me a holler when you think about selling him....  So maybe my Mom might kill me but when she sees him


----------



## Leeana

He's available



:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

WOW :new_shocked: He is gorgeous :new_shocked: You probaley already named him but how about

Phantom?? LOL It fits



:


----------



## feeeeline

Hey! I know this is ancient history.. But I owned his sire (Lucyjean Lightning), who I bought from Tom Taylor... sometime pre-2000. Part of the problem with searching him is that his papers had misspelled his name as "Lucyjean Lighting). We bred one foal from him, and then he just became a happy, well cared for pasture friend, and companion to Lucyjean Imagail (unknown breeding) until his peaceful end... and again, can't remember the year. One thing about him is he put exceptional disposition into his babes... and also, very active movement (which was stylish about the year he was bred). Neat to see his babe... even though it has been so, so very long ago.


----------

